# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Mail automatique Formulaire Infopath

## SeverusROGUE

Bonjour,

Je suis un petit nouveau sur le forum  :8O: 

Je me souhaite la bienvenue  ::mouarf::  (je rigole)

Bon passons aux choses srieuses  ::aie:: 

J'ai cr un formulaire infopath 2007 qui va grer les interventions chez les clients. Le formulaire devra tre envoy par mail toujours  la mme adresse.

J'ai beau chercher, je n'arrive pas  trouver comment mettre l'adresse automatiquement dans le champ "a", quand on fait "fichier" ->"envoyer au destinataire du message".

Savez-vous si c'est possible de faire a ?

Merci d'avance  ::ccool::

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Et donc bienvenue sur ce forum.

En fait l'astuce consiste  stocker cette adresse mail dans un champ du formulaire. Tout comme l'objet d'ailleurs ventuellement.

Ensuite il faut tablir une connexion de donnes en envoi pour un envoi de mail puis prciser que le champ "A" (destinataire) de l'envoi de mail sera automatiquement  l'adresse mail prcise dans le champ du formulaire.

En esprant avoir t assez clair.
Cordialement.

----------

